
Oxford student could be spared jail because she has ‘extraordinary’ talent - smaili
https://www.yahoo.com/news/oxford-student-stabbed-boyfriend-spared-jail-extraordinary-talent-144954285.html
======
MrZongle2
Wow. Essentially: "you've got so much potential that the law shouldn't apply
to you."

Madness. Absolute madness.

